Ask HN: What your linux workstation looks like? - __e__
======
rootshelled
Kind of a broad question so I'll try to answer it with stuff I would like to
know.

Arch + I3-gaps. (yes just like the running joke, also my dot files are heavily
based on [https://larbs.xyz](https://larbs.xyz)) I use these IDE'S: Eclipse,
Atom, VScode and (neo)vim.

Then I have these eco systems: \- Luarocks \- npm \- composer \- LLVM \-
android studio

I use this laptop/mobile workstation for both work and at home so it's all
over the place.

Specs: \- Intel I5 hex core \- 16GB ram (ddr4) \- Nvidia GTX1060M \- mSATA 128
GB (linux + tools) \- HDD 750GB (data, steam, etc)

I boot my laptop -> log in on tty1 -> keyring unlocks for session -> I3
launches(with video from the Nvidia card via passthrough) -> default stuff
launches (firefox, thunderbird and terminal(tmux)) in their workspaces.

------
zzo38computer
I use i3-wm, with no desktop environment, and with a custom status bar I wrote
myself; I otherwise start all programs from xterm. I have xterm for the
terminal emulator.

For text editing I use vim, and for email I use Heirloom-mailx, and for
Usenet/Unusenet I use bystand, and for IRC I use my own IRC client (which even
has syntax highlighting).

4GB RAM, 500GB hard disk (although I only use 5% of the available disk space
so far), DVD writer drive.

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
If you don't mind me asking, what sort of work do you do?

------
yulaow
I bought (at half the official price, from an enterprise reseller) a new
elitebook 840 g5.

i5 8th gen 4 core 8 threads, 24gb ram, fullhd screen and ~11h battery life.

I switch os often, right now I am on kubuntu lts but until some months ago I
was on Manjaro and as soon as wls2 is stable I will try windows 10 again.

At my workplace I connect it to an external 23-27 inches display.

I install instantly docker, dropbox, npm/yarn/npx, webstorm, vscode and
intellijidea.

------
NikkiA
debian, bspwm + polybar + dmenu-recency, sakura for terminal, emacs for
editor.

Desktop looks like this:

[https://i.imgur.com/xH3mMU7.png](https://i.imgur.com/xH3mMU7.png)

(that's in a VM atm, but my linux install is identical (except for workspace 9
being forced to my 2nd monitor) across physical install, VM under windows and
laptop

As for what it physically looks like, it's a fractal design C case so it looks
like this:

[https://www.fractal-
design.com/media/f05c4b6e-d88d-4962-af3a...](https://www.fractal-
design.com/media/f05c4b6e-d88d-4962-af3a-d97bb55d561c)

imposing but featureless

------
theSealedTanker
Linux Distribution - Manjaro Tiling Window Manager - i3 with gaps Coding and
note-taking - Vim + tmux

Apps: reddit - rtv rss feeds - newsboat email - mutt music - mpd + mpc +
ncmpcpp video player - mpv image viewer - sxiv

------
beatgammit
Currently:

Ryzen 1700 (8 cores), 16gb RAM, Nvidia GTX 960 (still works well enough), Arch
+ GNOME. I've been trying to switch to openSUSE, but I keep finding little
things that make it hard to switch.

------
diehunde
Thinkpad p52s running Debian 10 and MATE. I've had a couple of issues with the
Trackpad but besides that it runs pretty good. I primarily use Tmux +
Vim/Neovim for coding and writing.

------
drakonka
I run Fedora on a ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2016, though I've also enjoyed running it
on a T430 (need to replace the screen to keep using it).

~~~
ktpsns
Funny, I got almost the same machines -- I had a Thinkpad X1 Yoga 2016 and
before, I had a T420. These are amazing machines. I am writing this text on my
T420 which is now 8 years old but still has 8GB RAM, 1TB SSD, with this being
better then many "high end" laptops selled nowadays.

Towards the software: I'm a Linux user since 15yrs. I ended with vanilla
Ubuntu, because that's a good compromise of unspectacular updates ~ every
year. I enjoy Linux for having access to the developer setups I love: Plain,
easy. I code C/Cpp projects with Kate and GNU make. I am frequently vowed for
my artwork done with Gimp, Inkscape, Blender, Libreoffice despite I am not a
designer. I frequently install "fat" non-distribution codes such as
[http://visit.llnl.gov](http://visit.llnl.gov) at ~/bin, where also non-open-
source codes such as Mathematica or Maple go. Generally, I prefer minimalistic
tools over fat solutions, despite I acknowledge the power of Mathematica or a
Microsoft Windows installation inside Virtualbox or KVM/libvirt/virtmanager. I
even have to admit, I enjoy KDE and, as I said, I enjoy a decent graphical
editor such as Kate. I work on command-line-only tools on servers very often,
but I could never warm up with vim. I just never took the time to climb the
learning curve of vim. But I also don't want to work on servers with VNC/X2Go,
because ssh is just faster. That's why I use the tools available when in
place. I'm probably a Linux opportunist: I use the Linux desktop because it is
accessible, on any machine -- much more accessible then Mac OS X or Windows.

------
rowanG077
NixOS + i3 on surface pro. Couldn't really ask for a more convenient device
really.

------
gigatexal
Stock Xubuntu here.

~~~
zzzcpan
I found Xfce on Arch to be much nicer than Xubuntu. Xfce is just more aligned
with Arch in spirit.

